# Help with cat, terrified since other one came back from vet.



## Spottyappy (3 August 2019)

I have 2 cats, had both since kittens. Winnie is an easy going non confrontational soul. Ronnie is an utter nerve bag, and terrified of her own shadow. She lost her twin brother to a dog attack 4 years ago, but came out of her shell a lot after his death.
Winnie is 10, and Ronnie is 5. They are are aunt and niece, though they wouldnâ€™t know that!
12 days ago, winnie had an arthroscopy to both elbows for arthritic spurs. She needs to be cage rested / let out where sheâ€™s not moving much. Cage is in the open plan living area. She comes out into that living area, when we are about, as she was very unhappy in the cage. She is generally just snoozing on the floor which is wood.
She came back from the op, smelling of vet, and Ronnie went into a hysterical melt down as Winnie clearly didnâ€™t smell of Winnie, and she thinks we have a different cat.
We have got Winnie lying on towels, and are leaving them laying about bits of the house where we have to forcibly drag Ronnie into. Ronnie will not come in of her own wish. She is also getting harder to catch, as she knows if we do, we bring her in. When we get her in, she is shaking with fear, and hisses a lot. She wonâ€™t eat. So, have resorted to not catching her, and feeding her by the back door, which she will grab at, and shake, move away then repeat.
We have the plug in things, makes no difference.
Winnie is not bothered about Ronnie, but I canâ€™t leave them together as obviously can not risk Winnie being attacked.
To complicate things further, our dog (whom Ronnie adores) had skin cancer removed Friday,  so has also come back smelling of vet not dog, which I know will stress Ron even more.
None of the animals have beds, as they all sleep on the floor at the top of the stairs, or in the dogs case on my daughters bed or the leather sofas in lounge. None will sleep in or on an animal bed.
Any advice and help, appreciated!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 August 2019)

Sounds very stressful.  Have you tried rubbing Ronnie with a towel, then rubbing Winnie with it and then putting it under Ronnie's food bowl, or feeding her some treats on the towel?  Or you could try rubbing the cats with a towel so their scents get on the towel and therefore each other.   I wouldn't force Ronnie to go anywhere, let her go where she wants.  Can you put some Dreamies down in the front room in different places and have them both forage around for them?  If that's successful try playing with Ronnie with Winnie in the room, and that sort of thing.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 August 2019)

Time. 

The vet smell will wear off and hopefully things will return to normal. I would wash anything that might have 'vet smell' so that it isn't being reapplied to Winnie. Definitely play with Ronnie as BF suggests because play = confidence with cats. Use a feather toy or whatever she likes best and start where she feels the most confident (outside/kitchen/whatever).


----------



## Spottyappy (3 August 2019)

Thanks, will get the toys out though Ronnie not especially playful, but does like a laser beam. 
Done the rubbing with towels, but hadnâ€™t washed the bed in the cage, so that is now being done to rid it of vet smell. 
Hopefully this will all help, as poor Ron is so terrified of what she thinks is an imposter!


----------



## twiggy2 (3 August 2019)

Don't force her you will just re-enforce her fear.
I would just create a she place for her outside,  things are likely to settle given time.


----------



## Blanche (6 August 2019)

Try http://petremedy.co.uk/. I have used the plug in and the spray, though I find the spray more useful as you can spray exactly where you need it . Most cats seem to go mad for it, I do have one feral who doesn't react. I would spray around where she eats( before she gets there, you don't want to add another thing to her lists of demons!) and see how she reacts. I find it brilliant and it is not too expensive where I get it from but can't for the life find where that is at the moment.


----------



## Blanche (6 August 2019)

I think this is where I get mine from.
https://www.viovet.co.uk/Pet-Remedy-Essential-Calming-Products/c6269/
https://www.viovet.co.uk/Pet-Remedy-Essential-Calming-Spray/c30739/


----------



## Spottyappy (7 August 2019)

Thank you, Blanche, that is looking like its worth a try.


----------



## Esmae (23 August 2019)

Don't force anything. Put some very smelly perfume/aftershave on your hands and stroke all critturs with it so they all smell the same.  You may have to do this a time or two but it does work. They will settle.


----------



## Spottyappy (23 August 2019)

Sadly, we are four and a half weeks in, and Ronnie still is terrified. She will come in through the upstairs window, occasionally. But, is otherwise living outside and only allowing us to stroke her, on her terms.
I did buy the calmer spray, made  no difference so far. 
We think we may have to leave things as they are for now, but once Winnie is stronger and can go outside, crate Ronnie and keep her in, so she may accept Winnie again, when winnie is able to come and go. 
Winnie did escape outside one day, and Ronnie went for her, so itâ€™s a situation we just canâ€™t risk, as obviously Winnie is older and had major surgery.  
I am worried Ronnie will decamp, but she is still coming for food. We are only putting out small amounts at a time, and frequently,in the vain attempt to keep her here. She is a very good hunter, though, so will catch her own as well, but currently still appears at several points through the day.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 August 2019)

I wouldn't try crating, I would try Jackson Galaxy's feeding method. Look at lots of 'my cat from hell' videos to see how it works with lots of different cats and hopefully you'll get some confidence from that as well as understanding the method. It's pretty simple really and I'm sure that as Ronnie is still coming for food you have a good chance of taking advantage of that.

Here's one video of it. He uses it time and time again with new cats and cats that have lived together. 




This one might help too, it's aimed at introducing new cats, but the method is the same.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 August 2019)

I would also be wary of crating.


----------



## Spottyappy (24 August 2019)

Thanks, guys. We are only thinking of crating due to the fact that we canâ€™t risk Winnie being attacked, even when better as she is an older cat. 
Iâ€™m not sure the shared feeding will work, as the minute we move Ronâ€™s bowl, she moves off. She had started to eat at the top of the stairs,when we could get her in,  but I have just been away a week, and itâ€™s not been kept up, so am back to square one, as my plan with that was to start bringing the food down the stairs until she was outside the lounge, where Winnie is. Ronnie is very sensitive, which doesnâ€™t help, and even us moving makes her run off when eating. 
Itâ€™s the most ridiculous situation, and is stressing us out, never mind Ronnie!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 August 2019)

I think the issue with crating is that it causes cats stress. They will associate the stress with whatever is around and that could be your other cat, so the divide between them could actually deepen. 

Does Ronnie like to play? With cats play gives them confidence and also distracts them. So if you can safely play with one cat while the other is in the room (maybe safely up on a cat 'tree') that can actually help their relationship. 

Only you will know the ins and outs of your exact set up, but I do still highly recommend watching as many 'my cat from hell' as you can cope with. The thing that begins to shine through (apart from the annoying presentation) is that cats are actually pretty predictable about certain things and once you learn those, you can then help the situation. Jackson really does know his stuff and he has definitely helped cats with worse problems.


----------



## Spottyappy (24 August 2019)

Thanks. No, Ronnie isnâ€™t really a playful cat, Winnie is. 
Ronnie will sometimes chase a laser light, if the dog doesnâ€™t get to it first!


----------



## robincooper (4 October 2019)

Put them in separetes room and give each other toys


----------



## Spottyappy (4 October 2019)

Will update,as robin just commented, this popped up on my alerts.
We donâ€™t have rooms to seperate them, but as it turned out, it wouldnâ€™t have been necessary.
About 3 weeks ago, it turned very cold at night. And, Ronnie turned from scaredy-cat into her usual self, and strolled in, Parked herself on the sofa next to Winnie, as if nothing was wrong!
Winnie was abit hissy, as Ron had been hissing at her, but now, all is back to normal.
Was the most strange thing, after weeks of stress over them!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 October 2019)

That's a really lovely update ðŸ˜€


----------

